# ss Devon



## Paul Bateman (Dec 29, 2013)

I am looking for detail of passengers or crew of ss Devon it identify photo possibly in late 1800's early 1900,s


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Going by the dates and your location I assume you are enquiring about the Federal Steam Navigation Company ship Devon

Launched 20 November 1896 by R & W Leslie Hawthorn & Co Ltd at Heburn.

5,489 g 

Passengers 12 - 1st class, 150 3rd class 

1901 -1902 took NewZealand troops to South Africa to fight in the Boar war.

25 August 1913 wrecked on Pencarrow Head, Wellington New Zealand.

If this is the right vessel you are searching for, I expect other member with better knowledge then me will help


----------



## Paul Bateman (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for that I am looking for crew or passengers list I have a picture of the ship am a relative I am trying to identify last name may be Hardie or Lindsell. am I able to post photo on this site


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Paul

The ship's official number was 108171. In the UK National Archives, under reference BT110/286/49 is a crew list for the ship from January 1912 to December 1912. However, it is likely that you want the crew list for 1913, which is held elsewhere, in Newfoundland. A copy of the last crew agreement is likely to cost you something like £35, give or take a pound or two. Here's the link: http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php

Dave W


----------

